# Vorratsdatenspeicher



## planet_fox (25. Okt. 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie das hier bei den Kollegen is mit diesem Datenspeicher von Mails. Ich überlege zu Zeit wie es am besten zu bewerkstelligen ist Mails 1/2 aufheben. Wer toll wenn ihr mal so eure Meinung 
sagen würdet. Ich denke mal das wohl Hardwareseitig in neiuen Festplatten investiert werden muss.Ich denke auch na auslagerung meines Mailservers auf eine einzige Maschine. 

cu

Alex


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2007)

Ich bin aktuell nicht so auf dem Laufenden, was die Gesetzeslage angeht. Muss man wirklich die kompletten Mails 6 Monate aufheben, oder reichen die Logs?

Wenn man die Mails aufheben muss, wäre es vermutlich am einfachsten, irgend eine Art Daemon zu suchen oder wenn es den noch nicht gibt, ihn zu schreiben, der sich ähnlich wie amavisd in den Postfix Versand- und Empfang einklinkt und die Mails ablegt? Das Speichern könnte man ja ggf. auf ein nfs oder smb share von den eizelnen Servern aus machen.


----------



## planet_fox (25. Okt. 2007)

Denke Logfiles reichen da nicht, was is nun wenn ich user hab die mal 25Mb mehrmals pro tag hin und her schicken ?

siehe hier http://hp.kairaven.de/law/eu-datenvorratsspeicherung.html#a2


----------



## planet_fox (25. Okt. 2007)

Bin auch gespannt was die grossen ISPs machen, ob die Preise hoch schrauben.


----------



## sjau (30. Okt. 2007)

Zum Glück wohn ich ja in der Schweiz, wo wir (vorerst) noch einigermassen vernünftige Gesetze haben... unglücklicherweise lässt sich mit dem Schlagwort "Kamp gegen Terrorismus" viel zu viel erreichen und genau das, was wir zu schützen versuche und wovon wir uns ja auch abheben - nämlich unsere garantierten Freiheiten/Grundrechte - werden massivst abgebaut.



> Wer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren.


Benjamin Franklin


----------



## planet_fox (2. Nov. 2007)

Dauert wohl doch 



> *Keine Speicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten*
> 
> *Grüne warnen vor Richtungswechsel bei Speicherung von Daten *
> 
> ...


----------



## planet_fox (5. Sep. 2008)

Was jemand mehr im bezug auf daemon oder ähnliuchen dingen


----------



## neurex (8. Feb. 2009)

Wie handhabt Ihr das jetzt eigentlich mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung? Was und vorallem wie speichert ihr das? Gibt es eigentlich Richtlinien wie das ganze vorzuliegen hat?


----------



## Quest (11. Feb. 2009)

Eine gute Frage. Geht vermutlich auch die meißten Leute in diesem Forum etwas an.
Wegs Unwissenheit kann ich mich deiner Frage nur anschließen.


----------



## timersen2004 (11. Feb. 2009)

Alle Infos zum Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung findet Ihr auf vorratsdatenspeicherung.de.

Das von CDU/CSU und SPD beschlossene Gesetz zur Einführung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Deutschland ist seit 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft.


----------

